# Smokin Mom's Harvest...Cured Weight Poll



## Stoney Bud (Aug 24, 2007)

Let's see who can guess the closest weight to what Smokin Mom gets for a combined cured weight from both Lucy and Ethel together.

Just include in your reply to this thread, what you think it'll add up to for a CURED weight when both plants are added together.

My guess is a *cured weight of 20 ounces*.

GOOD LUCK MOM !!!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

Dry wieght
Lucy=6 ounces
ethel=4 ounces
combined weight=10 ounces.
my guess.

Good luck ma.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

i think 20 ounces is a bit much?? i was thinking more along the lines of maybe 7 or 8?

well go on ill go with *8 Ounces*


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Dry wieght
> Lucy=6 ounces
> ethel=4 ounces
> combined weight=10 ounces.
> ...


sounds just about right...:fly:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 24, 2007)

13.25 ounces


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

5 oz


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 24, 2007)

9-3/4 Oz............. :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll hop on board with a 12 oz total guess.   GL momma!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 24, 2007)

13 ozs


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

i betting a dry weight of 7.4 ounces ( now that doesnt' mean 7 and a quarter)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll say 8 1/4 oz.


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

*9 oz dry weight



WoOzer*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2007)

4.7 ounces


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 25, 2007)

7 oz


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm guessing 7 oz for Lucy and 4 oz for Ethel
11 oz total


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 25, 2007)

*Well the ladies do have a way to go and still have alot of weight to put on so i'm gonna go with 11 1/2 oz.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess now I will have to invest in a scale.  LOL.


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

10 1/2 oz


good luck to you MOM:hubba:


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 25, 2007)

Im guessing 8-10oz


(Edit by Stoney: I put you down for 10oz. hehe, no fair using a spread)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Unsleep
14.5

rasta
8.5 oz

clever_intuition
12 oz

vitocorleone
148.15 oz

jash
11 2/3 oz

caribbean_smoker_20 
10oz

berserker71 
10 1/2 oz

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT
11 1/2 oz.   

Rdrose
11 oz

Cook
7 oz 

HippyInEngland 
4.7 ounces

woOzer 
9 oz

TheStickyIcky
8 1/4 oz.

ktownlegend
7.4 ounces

BluntFullOfKush 
13 ozs

DLtoker
12 oz 

Geter-D1 
9-3/4 Oz

SmokinMom 
5 oz

bigbudsbruddah 
13.25 ounces

Dyannas son
10 ounces.

the_riz
8 Ounces

Mutt
10 ounces.

Stoney Bud
20 ounces.


----------



## jash (Aug 25, 2007)

11 2/3 oz


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 10, 2007)

hasn't anyone ever seen "the secret"....you gotta think positive.....

4.2 kilos combined dried weight


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

Dried weight = 12 oz of beautiful buds!


----------



## rasta (Sep 10, 2007)

im thinkin 8.5,,,im hopen 20,,,p,l,r


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 10, 2007)

gonna say gonna say 14.5 - that's 7 each !


----------



## JeSus (Sep 10, 2007)

Its actually 7.25 each


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd have to say 7-8 oz DRY and CURE.

i think most outdoors are pretty loose budz and always appear to contain more.

We gotta get her(SM growing) back indoors.  If not for the denser budz at least to grow through winter


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

An ounce or two.. after I'm sent my share 

edit: sorry SB, I was assuming this wouldn't actually be taken down


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, no fair choosing two different weights.

Is it an ounce or two ounces?

Is it 7 ounces or 8 ounces?

Only one weight per/person...guessing a spread isn't fair.

I'll guess between one and a hundred ounces....hehe


----------



## the_riz (Sep 11, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> hasn't anyone ever seen "the secret"....you gotta think positive.....
> 
> 4.2 kilos combined dried weight



woah..148 oz and a quarter to spare!..


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2007)

> i think most outdoors are pretty loose budz and always appear to contain more.


LOL...THAT should be added to the "myth" thread...


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 12, 2007)

NO JOKE!!!!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14405     <----Proof....that is a total myth........


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Hick.....

that was just based on my results with outdoor to date and what i see grown outdoors.  What causes the loose budz then?  i fertilize my outdoors with whitney farms organic tomatoe and vegetable fertilizer. and water as needed.

Seems that compared to my indoor budz they have a dry wieght of much less.  they smell much different as well and they are the same strain.

any way........that's what i was basing my guess on.

time will tell and we're all hoping for the best for ya SM.


----------



## 2qwic2c (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm saying 15 Ounces

GL SM


----------



## HGB (Sep 14, 2007)

well I see lucy is at 52oz wet day of chop, so that will dry to about 7.4oz

so then my guess of a combined weight will be

12.5 oz


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 14, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> well I see lucy is at 52oz wet day of chop, so that will dry to about 7.4oz


 
Hey HGB, what ratio do you use? I use an 8 to 1 from the harvest date to one month after cure starts.

The first weigh is with stems. My second is after buds are removed from the stems.

The 8 to 1 hits it perfect with my method. I'm always within a half oz. on a pound.

How do you do it?


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 14, 2007)

All the 6's Mom.....

6.6 oz.......Its just gotta be s'all..........:stoned:


----------



## HGB (Sep 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey HGB, what ratio do you use? I use an 8 to 1 from the harvest date to one month after cure starts.
> 
> The first weigh is with stems. My second is after buds are removed from the stems.
> 
> ...



i used 7 to 1, but was think'n with stems at 30 days    off the stem's then 8 to 1


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 14, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> i used 7 to 1, but was think'n with stems at 30 days  off the stem's then 8 to 1


 
hehe, I'm the one who uses manicure sissors to get them all the way down to virtually no stems.

It makes a HUGE difference in how it smokes. You and I are on the same exact page.


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am considering what MOM had to say about her own plants in a previous post.  Based on her calculation that she'd be able to smoke for a couple of years off of it... I'm gonna say 2-4 pounds.  All of you are thinking ounces, but I know I would be able to smoke through 15 ounces in about a year... she seems to think she'll be set for a FEW years.  Based on that, I'll say pounds.

~Metalchick


----------



## HGB (Sep 14, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> .  Based on her calculation that she'd be able to smoke for a couple of years off of it... I'm gonna say 2-4 pounds.  All of you are thinking ounces, but I know I would be able to smoke through 15 ounces in about a year...



but she said she only needs 1oz a year :confused2:


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 14, 2007)

my crystal ball is showing me:

with the surplus of weed SM's gunna have stored away, she'll be increasing her weed consumption 3 fold by the end of the first year.  


Congrats on your bountiful harvest SM


:ccc: :bong2: :48: :bongin: :headbang2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2007)

Stoney- I am gonna say you won this with a guess of 20 oz.  My dry and cured weight was 18 oz.  DANG!!!!!

Even though you went over by 2, no one even came close.  You're the only one that had faith in this rookie mom.  

What the heck am I gonna do with over a pound of smoke??????


----------



## rasta (Oct 29, 2007)

i got a p.o box that sitting empty ,,,,,but seriously you did great ,,,now time to enjoy ,,,than enjoy some more ,,you should be good for a while ,,,,,the holidays are coming, it makes a great gift (the gift that keeps on giving ),,,p,l,r


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Stoney- I am gonna say you won this with a guess of 20 oz. My dry and cured weight was 18 oz. DANG!!!!!
> 
> Even though you went over by 2, no one even came close. You're the only one that had faith in this rookie mom.
> 
> What the heck am I gonna do with over a pound of smoke??????


 
Smoke till ya drop!

I've been doing this for a long, long time...


----------



## Geter-D1 (Oct 29, 2007)

smoke party mom send the kids away for the night fog the house lol   great grow


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats on that terrific harvest. Sorry I missed the pole. Enjoy it and smoke some for me ok


----------



## SFC (Oct 29, 2007)

No pics?


----------



## berserker (Oct 29, 2007)

> What the heck am I gonna do with over a pound of smoke??????


I'll come on down and help you smoke some of that up with you there mom,Real good job on your grow and your harvest.You take care and Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2007)

SFC said:
			
		

> No pics?


 
Oh yes...hehe.  Here's the pic from my journal-

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=37570&d=1193332512


----------



## SFC (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow Smokin Mom! You did do VERY well. Nice haul if I do say:hubba:


----------



## passtheswag (Oct 30, 2007)

lets guess 6and 3/4 ozs goodluck smokin


----------



## Pranic (Oct 30, 2007)

18 oz  nice.. very nice.. so hows the smoke?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

The smoke is AWESOME!!!  

The taste, smoothness, the high....I am one very happy camper.  I wish I could smoke out everyone here on MP.  :hubba:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

ohhh but u can, lol
dude i saw someone on here say u need 1 oz a year, what the @#$%, thats like one prison pinner joint a day. whoever said she'd be smoking like the rest of us within the year was right. i know it lol


----------



## Pranic (Oct 31, 2007)

Good question, How much do you smoke at a time?  if you only go through an oz a year???   has it increased since the lovely gift of plentiful marijuana has arrived???  What do the girls taste like???  how is the scent of them, do they smell sweet?? is the bud nice and pretty, i need pictures of some, i need to imagine what it would be like to judge how quick that weed would disappear... I'd be braindead.. haha, your a lucky lady

Sorry i'm *censored* up...


----------



## bud smoker84 (Oct 31, 2007)

18oz wow thats nuts nice grow smokinmom


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 4, 2009)

How much of your 18 ounces is left?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

I will guess maybe 5 or 6 oz?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

spark it up then *Mom*..:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What the heck am I gonna do with over a pound of smoke??????


 
I dont know...share it ? :rofl:


----------

